
Russia Is Poisoning Western Dignitaries and Nobody Seems to Care - marginalcodex
http://danfrank.ca/russia-is-poisoning-western-dignitaries-and-nobody-seems-to-care/
======
trocodine
why would Russia poison viktor? sounds like the author is wearing a tinfoil
cap

~~~
xufi
Well what about the reason that Putin was just called out recently for that
spy you died on 2006's death? And the same thing goes for Boris Nemstov who
died last year

------
sam_lowry_
Mad man talking.

